# Maturaarbeit



## holzoepfael (6. März 2006)

HI all

Also ich sollte mich bald einmal für ein Thema entscheiden und ich denke, ich habe auch etwas gefunden. Nun muss ich ein Grobkonzept abgeben, und da wüsste ich gerne einmal, was ihr von dem haltet, was ich bisher habe - Vorschläge, Verbesserungen, Tipps erwünscht...

Thema: Logoerstellung

In den Hauptteile habe ich vor, folgende Punkte einzubauen:
1. Theoretische Grundlagen zur Logoerstellung (Typographie, Farben, etc....)
2. Untersuchung von bekannten Logos auf diese Grundlagen (evtl. könnte ich das Logo von meinem Vater (selbstständig) daraufhin analysieren...)
3. Der Alltag enes professionellen Gestalters
4. Anwenden der Grundlagen auf eine frei erfunde Firma (bzw. den Namen) mit jeweils anderem Hintergrund...

Nun bin ich mir vor allem auf den Punkt 3. nicht so sicher. Zum einen weiss ich nicht genau, wer denn jetzt professionel Logos erstellt, bzw. ob es überhaupt Leute gibt, bei denen an der Tagesordnung das Kreieren von Logos steht. Zum anderen weiss ich nicht, ob ein Fragebogen via Internet für meine Arbeit ausreicht, oder ob ich da "vor Ort" etwas suchen muss, um einmal einen Blick hinter die Kulissen werfen zu können.

Ich zähle wieder einmal auf eure kompetente Hilfe...

Mfg, holzoepfael


----------



## Hot_Dog_MA (6. März 2006)

hey holzoepfael,
ich mach gerade ne schule für gestaltung und da nehmen wir gerade das thema logo durch. wenn du willst kann ich dir ja schicken was wir gerade so machen. ist aber eingetlich alles grundkurs, denke auch nicht daher dass ich der richtige bin um dir geniale tips zu geben. aber es liegt ja in der natur des menschen sich mitzuteilen. also mach ich das auf diesem wege mal.

also so wie ich das sehe sind deine 4 punkte gut. zu punkt 2 weis ich nicht genau. was hat denn dein vater für eine firma? ich denke ein logo einer bekannten firma zu wählen ist vielleicht besser meinst du nicht? wie wäre es zum beispiel mit dem logo der deutschen bank oder sowas. aber das musst du ja selber entscheiden was du willst.

und zu punkt 3. ist eine guter einfall. du kannst ja die arbeitsschritte, die zur erstellung eines logos notwendig sind analysieren und aufführen. von der entwicklung bis hin zur fertigstellung. dann hast du ja auch gleich gute vorarbeit für punkt 4 geleiste. wenn du weist wie es geht, dann fällt es dir auch siche leichter die schritte nachzuvolltziehen.

ansonsten gibt es eigentlich nichtsmehr zu sagen auser viel erfolg.

ich stehe momentan auch vor einer vorbereitung für eine mappe. wenn du willst kannst du dir den beitrag mal durchlesen und vielleicht kannst du mir ja auch eine paar hilfestellungen geben. ich würde mich echt dürber freuen. also schau doch mal rein. das ist der "Mappe für Kommunikationsdesignstudium" beitrag. du findest ihn ebenfals in der creative lounge. also dann. nochmals viel erfolg bei deiner maturaarbeit.

ceya!


----------



## holzoepfael (6. März 2006)

Also ich kann sicher Mal in deinen Beitrag reinschnuppern....
Das trifft sich ja gut, dass ihr gerade dieses Thema durchnehmt...Also wäre schön, wenn du mir diese Infos irgendwie zukommen lassen könntest. Und ich selbst bin ja nicht professionel, also erwarte ich auch nicht unbedingt geniale Tipps..... Und wie gesagt, soll der Teil 1 ja die Grundlagen beschreiben, denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wenn man da richtig in die Tiefe geht, und dass Thema richtig ausreizt, könnte man wahrscheinlich damit schon eine Maturaarbeit schreiben...Doch das wäre mir zu unpersönlich und zu langweilig, was mich auch auf den 2. Punkt bringt. Ich dachte, vielleicht könnte ich das Logo von der "Firma" meines Vaters analysieren, weil das halt persönlicher ist, als beispielsweise das Logo von Coca Cola ....Diese "Firma" ist übrigens ein Zweimann-Betrieb, also meine Mutter und mein Vater arbeiten da, sonst niemand....
Also das muss ich mir sicher gut überlegen.....

/e: Jaja überhäuft mich nicht gerade mit Antworten! Nur nicht so schüchtern hier!


----------



## holzoepfael (8. März 2006)

holzoepfael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> /e: Jaja überhäuft mich nicht gerade mit Antworten! Nur nicht so schüchtern hier!



Wer zitiert sich schon selbst? NUn, wollte nochmals darauf aufmerksam machen, das ich doch etwas mehr als nur einen Comment erhoffe, und bei diesem Thema nun einmal nicht ewig Zeit habe. Am Freitag sollte ich mit meiner BG Lehrerin reden, von dem her, alle Tipps noch davor....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## franz007 (3. April 2006)

Ich werfe einfach mal diesen link in die heitere Runde:

http://www.designguide.at/index.html


----------



## holzoepfael (3. April 2006)

Danke franzspam für den Link, bin jedoch mittlerweile auch über diesen Link gestolpert. Ist wirklich ganz gut, da das Ganze klar strukturiert ist und relativ kurz gehalten wurde für ein so riesiges Thema..... (vielleicht bisschen kurz für mich sogar... )


----------



## franz007 (3. April 2006)

Ein bisschen Arbeit solltest du ja für deine Matura ja schon auch noch selber machen


----------

